# Need help!



## SAOPhoto (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been looking to upgrade my Canon XSi for some time now. I finally  have enough money saved up, and am ready to take the plunge, yet I just  haven't ordered yet! I'm ready to go, and excited... then I decide to  read a little more, do some more research, etc etc. This has been going  on for too long, haha.

So, I was looking between the 60D and the 7D. I've pretty much decided  on the 7D, even have it in my "cart" ready for check out. I decided on  the 18-135mm lens with it. (I have a 50mm 1.8 on the way, and will be  getting a wide angle in the next month or so).

And then I start questioning everything again. I'm sure it's because  it's such a big purchase for me, and I've been saving for a good while.

My thoughts, and this is where any guidance and/or suggestions are much  appreciated!: Which one is better for me? I'll be doing portrait  photography, mainly (couples, maternity, families, newborns, inside and  outside). I'm interested in moving towards wedding photography  eventually (doing the occasional wedding), and also real estate  photography (random, I know). I want something fast, good quality, and  good in low light. I want a camera I can use for years to come, not  planning on trading it in anytime soon (unless of course I strike it  rich with excellent photography skills, and tons of clients).

I guess I'm just looking for reassurance that my decision of the 7D is a  good one. I also have been planning on buying new, because that's what  I've always done, and I like knowing where my stuff has been/what it's  been through. Then I think about going used, and using that extra $$  towards the wide angle lens. I'm just worried I'd get a defective/beat  up camera and regret not just spending the couple-few hundred more for a  brand new one. Thoughts?

((I just found a 7D with 18-135mm lens, listed as refurbished, but the  description says it's brand new and it's only been used to show  customers. $240 less than new. Good?))

Thank you for any input!! :]


----------



## ChrisedwardsHT (Nov 8, 2012)

Buy the 7D. I was in the same spot as you. I coudlnt be happier with the 7D.


----------



## SAOPhoto (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks :] Did you buy new, used? What are your thoughts on that?


----------

